# Création d'un réseau Thunderbolt de mac mini, calcul partagé



## koalid (12 Avril 2012)

Je fais parti d'une association (bientot une production), le Studio Grenouille. Nous faisons de la vidéo. Nous avons un plateau de tournage sur fond vert à 360° qui nous permet de faire de l'incrustation avec After Effect, notre principal outil de travail.

After Effect est un logiciel qui devient vite lourd à digérer dès que l'on fait un travail un peu poussé. C'est pourquoi nous avons fais l'acquisition de deux mac mini, dans l'objectif de mettre en réseau ces deux machines (et dans un avenir proches d'autres mac minis) et un mac pro. A la sortie sur le marché des mac minis avec thunderbolt, un de mes collègues à trouvé un article qui parlais de réseau mac thunderbolt. Un réseau qui permettrai de faire du CALCUL PARTAGE.

Je veux que mes mac, partages leur calcul avec une connexion thunderbolt.

J'ai entendu parlé d'un système qui consiste à utiliser un écran Apple avec Thunderbolt pour faire le lien entre les machines. Ce lien permettrai de créer un bureau étendu entre les machines... genre, vous pouvez accéder au bureau du mac du voisin sur votre écran comme si vos bureaux (virtuels) étaient littéralement collés l'un à l'autre !!   Et ce moniteur permettrai aussi, donc, a mettre en commun les ressources système libre.


Je sais pas suis je suis bien clair... 

Je ne veux pas simplement un cluster pour faire mes rendus sur after effect, je veux que mes mac partages leur capacités pour du calcul, comme un gros multiprocesseur.

Donc deux solutions, si cela existe :
- Xgrid, mais je ne sais pas comment ca fonctionne, ni si ca répondrais à ma requête
- utiliser un moniteur Apple Thunderbolt pour faire le lien entre les machines

Ai-je été assez clair ?
Comment faire un réseau mac et/ou mac-mini ?
Faut-il un logiciel particulier ?
Quels sont les termes pour ce genre de système ?
Comment faire ma recherche sur internet (si vous n'avez pas la réponse) ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2012)

je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.... il ne suffit pas de créer un réseau pour qu'une application partage ses calculs entre plusieurs machines. Il faut que l'application ait été conçue pour ça.


----------



## koalid (14 Avril 2012)

Et si c'était pas l'application (after effect par exemple) qui faisait le partage mais un logiciel comme Xgrid ou tout simplement Lion, voir Lion Server.

sur wikipedia :


> *                 Xgrid (Apple)             *
> 
> Aller à : Navigation,                     rechercher
> *Xgrid* est une API logicielle développée par le _Apple's Advanced Computation Group_ qui permet à un groupe d'ordinateurs en réseau d'effectuer du calcul distribué.
> ...


reste a savoir si Xgrid peut vraiment me faire ca... et surtout COMMENT

http://www.macresearch.org/the_xgrid_tutorials
le tutoriel date de 2007, passe encore, mais il est en anglais...


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2012)

Ben justement... si tu lis les premiers paragraphes de la page consacrée à XGrid:

Think Xgrid
Before learning how to use Xgrid, you should determine if it even makes sense to use it and if you will actually be able to take advantage of it. On the xgrid-users mailing list, many ask if Xgrid can boost applications like iMovie, Adobe Photoshop or Final Cut Pro. The answer, in short, is &#8220;No&#8221;. Unfortunately, Xgrid is not yet the silver bullet that can magically take an existing program such as iMovie, cut it in slices and run in on all the macs it can find in the neighborhood. The &#8220;cut in slices&#8221; part is still your job, or in the case of iMovie, it would be iMovie&#8217;s job.

tu comprends vite que si les applications ne sont pas conçues pour découper leur tâches en petits morceaux, XGrid ne peut rien faire pour répartir ces morceaux entre plusieurs machines.


----------



## koalid (14 Avril 2012)

Je tombe dénu... 
Merci pour ce message clair Remy.


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2012)

koalid a dit:


> Je tombe dénu...
> Merci pour ce message clair Remy.



dénu??? des nues peut-être?


----------



## koalid (14 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> dénu??? des nues peut-être?


mort de rire
Oui.


----------



## F2B (7 Août 2016)

Salut à tous, 

Sujet intéressant. Je me suis souvent posé la question... Il y a des logiciels comme Cinema 4D, capables de faire ça (en connaissez vous d'autres, d'ailleurs?)

Bref, voyant que la discution date de 2014, je me disais, peut-être y'a-t-il du nouveau depuis?

P.S: rien à voir, mais, koalid, pourrais-tu m'expliquer le sens de ta photo de profil? (Le T-Shirt)


----------

